
Amazon HQ2 leaving NYC could be a turning point in corporate welfare - aaronbrethorst
https://www.curbed.com/2019/2/14/18225121/amazon-hq2-nyc-corporate-subsidies
======
masonic

      It would have made Amazon the fifth-highest recipient of corporate welfare behind only Boeing, General Motors, Intel, and Alcoa.
    

Their own chart shows the GM deal to be _cheaper_ than this HQ2 deal.

